# Iframe Compatibility Problems with IE? or with Freewebs...



## flameshad0w (Aug 5, 2005)

I've been working on my website and used an Iframe with a table in it, to create a navigation bar on the left of my website. At first my site was hosted on Geocities. While hosted there, the Iframe worked perfectly in Firefox, and was slightly moved over in IE. But, since Geocities didn't give enough data transfer, I moved over to Freewebs.com . On Freewebs, however the same code doesn't work. It still works for Firefox perfectly, but on IE, it doesn't work at all.

My Geocities site is http://geocities.com/ross78656

My Freewebs site is http://freewebs.com/flameshad0w

Click View->Source to see the source of my sites.

oh, and another thing.. is there a way to stop the Iframe from scrolling? I put scrolling="no" , but it didn't work, it just took away the scroll bars, but the mouse wheel still scrolls the Iframe...


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

The iframe is a headache and not well supported. Can you tell us exactally what you want it to do differently?


----------



## flameshad0w (Aug 5, 2005)

Well, in Firefox, it actually appears on the site. In IE it doesn't. I want it to appear in both. Also worth noting is that the exact same code worked on my Geocities site, but not on my Freewebs one.


----------



## Aeuzent (Sep 4, 2004)

It works fine in both IE and Firefox for me. Part of the problem might be the extra code that FreeWebs adds to the site. You should transfer to an FTP server when you get the chance.

Why are you using the iframe anyway?


----------

